# Video of our TT with modded Haldex - burnout :)



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Off topic ish, didnt want to spam the main forum. just a video to show off the difference the modded haldex unit makes to the rear wheel drive!

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/media/awetthaldex.wmv


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice little vid 

I will be giving you a ring this week about a little bit of work...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wow - that really does make a difference.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Wow - that really does make a difference.


Impressive stuff. 

In general though, does this imply that installing the upgraded controller will cause your rear tyres to wear more quickly? Just a thought that hadn't occurred to me before. Did anyone who has already upgraded, take this into consideration? (probably not looking at the benefits :wink: )


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't get it, looks like the rear loses traction, how does the upgraded haldex controller improve the car's handling?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

deanpoli said:


> I don't get it, looks like the rear loses traction, how does the upgraded haldex controller improve the car's handling?


To quote from their page 'The Haldex Performance Part will greatly improve the performance and handling of the Audi TT Quattro, Audi S3 or Volkswagen R32. The kit consists of a new electronically controlled valve body, gaskets, necessary hardware and installation instructions. By re-tuning the vehicle's AWD system, power is more aggressively directed to the rear wheels under a wide variety of driving conditions. The Haldex ECU continuously monitors throttle input and other vehicle sensors and transfers torque more quickly to the rear wheels when driving aggressively. In fact, how quickly the torque is transferred is a direct function of how fast the driver pushes the throttle pedal â€" The Haldex unit will actually anticipate and prepare for torque transfer before actual torque is delivered from the engine to the driveline. The result is more neutral handling characteristics and better off the line acceleration. This system does not interfere with ABS or Traction Control Systems.'

This also means that the take off is quicker. The 4wd on the standard TT is slower than the FWD TTs. The TT is slower on on take off than other similar performance cars. There is a good website that illustrates this where you can compare two cars next to each other.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Impressive! 8)

Wheres the front bumper?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed 



> I don't get it, looks like the rear loses traction


We had to wet the car park and had been spinning around like that for 15mins to try and get it to break  but it just shows how much extra power is going to the back wheels - it isnt possible to keep a donut going like that without the haldex controller


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Impressive! 8)
> 
> Wheres the front bumper?


they had been on a track day earlier in the day :wink:


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

not sure about the bumper, jim's been doing some work on it lately trying some new parts


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

deanpoli said:


> I don't get it, looks like the rear loses traction, how does the upgraded haldex controller improve the car's handling?


Agree. Looks great for going around in circles in car parks tho. :wink:

A real improvement? :? - if drastic switches from under to oversteer are you thang - otherwise I really don't see the point. Audi set the car up for mild understeer erring to neutral. Early Mk1s had a rapid high speed under steer t ooversteer switch that caught a few out (and killed them).

Emperors New Clothes stuff - the rear swings out and smokes the tyres - ergo it must be an improvement. If you want an oversteerer, get a well sorted RWD chassis or at least a purposedeveloped rear torque biased 4wd.

Awesome not.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> deanpoli said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it, looks like the rear loses traction, how does the upgraded haldex controller improve the car's handling?
> ...


I don't think I'd mod what is essentially a FWD car to have a RWD bias. It isn't what the chassis was designed for, regardless of whether Haldex themselves make the component.

If you want a drift car, buy something Japanese


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> I don't think I'd mod what is essentially a FWD car to have a RWD bias. It isn't what the chassis was designed for, regardless of whether Haldex themselves make the component.
> 
> If you want a drift car, buy something Japanese


This is something I was going to question, can the rear diff actually take all that power/torque being passed through to the rear wheels?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Am I missing the point a tuning company advertising like this?

I understand that the car can now be spun around like a joyrider but how does this video tell us the car handles better, traction is better or standing starts are better?

Is it just me thats not scared to ask but if this mod makes the car more balanced why are you showing us the car becoming tail happy and out of control in a carpark?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DXN said:


> Am I missing the point a tuning company advertising like this?
> 
> I understand that the car can now be spun around like a joyrider but how does this video tell us the car handles better, traction is better or standing starts are better?
> 
> Is it just me thats not scared to ask but if this mod makes the car more balanced why are you showing us the car becoming tail happy and out of control in a carpark?


Tail happy is good though 8)


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi the latest posters,

Not sure if you've quite understood what we were trying to show in the post, were not advocating yobbish behaviour - we purposely unbalanced the car to show that the rear was driving as the front - both front and rear wheels are spinning in the video. This is to show equal power at the front and back ala a true 4wd car should be.

The result is the car is much quicker off the mark and handles "on rails" moreso than before


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

awesomeade said:


> The result is the car is much quicker off the mark and handles "on rails" moreso than before


Have you done any back to back track test timing to back this up ?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Not in the timing sense, many users have already had this unit on here and all of them say how much better they feel it is, do a search on the main forum.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

awesomeade said:


> Hi the latest posters,
> 
> Not sure if you've quite understood what we were trying to show in the post, were not advocating yobbish behaviour - we purposely unbalanced the car to show that the rear was driving as the front - both front and rear wheels are spinning in the video. This is to show equal power at the front and back ala a true 4wd car should be.
> 
> The result is the car is much quicker off the mark and handles "on rails" moreso than before


I'm not doubting that the mod has perceived benefits, but the TT was designed to use a front biased Haldex. The suspension, weight distribution, geometry etc has all been setup to accommodate bursts of power to the rear when the front experience a slip, and this mod enables more power to be sent on a more regular basis... is that necessarily a good thing, if the rest of the car isn't designed to be driven like that?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Its all about modifying though to give a better performing car (isnt that why most of us are here?), heres some topics of people you have had the part fitted...

Some quotes etc:

"car seems so much more neutral now, really tighten ups going in the corners, very flat as if I have lowered and/or stiffened the suspension. "

"Transforms the handling, particularly in the wet (imagine NO understeer going round a roundabout!!!)"
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... ght=haldex

"I've got 3 words for you. Haldex, Haldex, Haldex"
"http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=49935&highlight=haldex"

"You can really feel the push in the back when accelerating and acceleration feels smoother and more immediately delivered if you catch my meaning. "
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... ght=haldex

"yes, the most noticeable difference it makes is in wet weather launches... its acts like a proper 4wd off the line with little slip"
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... ght=haldex

"Normal driving is so much more a pleasure and you kind of don't notice what used to happen but now the car feels flat and level when pulling off, Its just a pleasure to drive.

Coming out of bends flooring it is fantastic, this mod takes more under steer away although you have to have the bottle to keep planted.

This is a hard mod to explain but it has made a great improvement and I feel I have a proper 4 wheel drive car with the benefits that Haldex envisaged for this system."
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/haldexpp/haldexpp.htm

I could go on with all the posts out there on this forum about its advantages


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

awesomeade said:


> Its all about modifying though to give a better performing car (isnt that why most of us are here?), heres some topics of people you have had the part fitted...
> 
> Some quotes etc:
> 
> ...


Do you have any quotes from Audi, or someone involved with the technical design of the TT? Or just (in)experienced amateurs?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Of course not, its a modified part which Audi would have no interest in. Remember the part is made by Haldex themselves however and designed for the TT replacing the original Haldex unit so i would expect Haldex to have designed something which they are confident is suited to the TT.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

awesomeade said:


> Of course not, its a modified part which Audi would have no interest in. Remember the part is made by Haldex themselves however and designed for the TT replacing the original Haldex unit so i would expect Haldex to have designed something which they are confident is suited to the TT.


I would expect that, too, but I wouldn't assume it. A bit like making a boost controller that makes your car go bang. Its possible.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> I would expect that, too, but I wouldn't assume it. A bit like making a boost controller that makes your car go bang. Its possible.


Fair point.

As asked before can the rear diff that the extra power/torque? what if a problem does occur, who is it covered by if it all goes wrong?


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

These have been long term tested by Haldex, and by our direct suppliers Neuspeed, and we've been using the unit hard on the track from April this year on a 300HP TT race car.

_If_ a problem occured, we would of course look at this on a case basis, but we have no evidence that this unit can cause any issues providing the car is in good working order before fitted and regularly maintained.

I also forgot to point out hence this edit. The unit was designed in tandem with Skoda Motorsport for their WRC car. We have also supplied a VW motorsport team with a unit for an R32 rally car, they are often ordering parts from us and have always been very impressed with the unit and havent reported any ill effects.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well answered awesomeade.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Awesome, sounds good and it really is how the TT should have come, maybe a mod for the future.

Take it easy.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

totally agree with awesome on this mod and mine has 360bhp+ going through it! hpa in canada run this controller and push 600bhp through the 4wd system with no problems. but hey if you know better tim :wink:


----------

